# And The "Worst Dog Owner Award" goes to.....



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

My sister and brother-in law! 
I seriously don't know how my husband shares the same gene pool with most of his family members. His sister lives on several acres of land and over the years has had a few dogs that have mostly gone missing as well as any cats because they run loose on the property that's right off of an extremely busy hwy. They currently have a few goats, a dog and a cat. Well, she called a few days ago to tell me she was getting a newborn piglet this week. It's a micro mini and was 3 days old. She was telling me I had to come and see it so I said for her to just call me when she picked it up.
Well, the phone rang earlier today and it was her saying she had bad news. I assumed she was gonna say she wasn't getting the piglet for some reason but that wasn't it. Her 10 month old Cattle Dog puppy was hit and killed by the school bus that passes their house every morning. She then went on to tell me she was so upset but more than that she was mad. I asked if she was mad at the bus driver and she said no, the dog. She should know better than to try to chase a bus. Hmmm, REALLY? 
I said well, considering she's a herding dog, and you've given her nothing to herd, and she runs loose, and has had NO training, why would she expect Bella to know better? I wanted to reach through the phone at this point and strangle her. But then it got worse! She goes on to say that the Lord works in mysterious ways because even though she was sad about Bella, she was getting the piglet tomorrow and had been worrying about where it was gonna sleep at night. And now that the dog was dead the piglet could stay in her doghouse! AHHHHHHH!!!! :mad2: Yes, I'm sure God struck her puppy down for her just so the new piglet could have a doghouse to sleep in. Can you even imagine feeling that way?! I sat there for a second with my mouth hanging open but then just said, "Well, how convenient..." She didn't even get that I was being sarcastic and answered, "I know." At this point I just wanted off the phone before I lost my mind. And believe it or not his other sister is worse than her!
I will never understand why they keep getting more animals. They just sold their 2 mini horses on Craigslist because they were tired of taking care of them.
People, if you don't see me on here anymore it's because I'm doin' time for murder.....


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I know how you feel! I have alot of family memebers like this, some worse than others!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

'Im so sorry to hear this. The sad truth is not everyone is as good to their pets as the good people that frequent these forums.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Ugh I feel your frustration! Going though the same thing with my boyfriends family. His Dad has multiple dogs that he has found in the streets and guess what - he doesn't believe in spaying or neutering. My boyfriends brothers dogs (two pit bulls) live in the backyard on a chain along with other small dogs. It is just a horrible and disgusting situation.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> People, if you don't see me on here anymore it's because I'm doin' time for murder.....


If you like, we can all be character witnesses and say that, in your situation, we all would've done the exact same thing...

F****** morons...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> My sister and brother-in law!
> People, if you don't see me on here anymore it's because I'm doin' time for murder.....


Ok, two things. Firstly, if they ever, EVER get another cattle dog again, you have to promise me that you will kidnap it, then call me and we'll arrange for some to transport it to Florida just to get it the hell away.
Secondly, if you do end up topping her, give me a yell and smoke out of that popcorn joint - you can hide out down here with me till the heat is off.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Ok, two things. Firstly, if they ever, EVER get another cattle dog again, you have to promise me that you will kidnap it, then call me and we'll arrange for some to transport it to Florida just to get it the hell away.
> Secondly, if you do end up topping her, give me a yell and smoke out of that popcorn joint - you can hide out down here with me till the heat is off.


So nice to know I have people that have my back. And you have no idea how much of a little dog thief I can be when I have to be.....:madgrin:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Or you can sneak through Border Patrol and hide up here in Canada. Or you never know, the judge could be an animal lover and just give you probation.. :biggrin:

People really, really suck. I can't imagine not caring about your pets. If they aren't animal lovers, why do they own animals? I can respect the opinion of people who don't care for animals and don't own any (even if I don't understand it :heh but I have zero respect for anyone who gets them anyway and doesn't care for them.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, I think you have lots of places to go on the lam - you can skip around from dog food forum member's house to dog food forum member's house until they get tired of trying to track you down. 

My family is alot like that, also, I am sad to say. My cousin got a Doberman, never let it inside, and when it developed a tumor on his stomach just let it get huge and then put him to sleep. 

My other cousin has two dogs that aren't allowed inside and stay in the back yard. One is so obese I don't know how she walks. 

My brother has a cat and he thinks dry cat food cleans its teeth and even though it weighs 18 pounds he can't see limiting his food.

My other brother and his girlfriend put her very old dog to sleep when his teeth started rotting and falling out. 

Another cousin put her cat to sleep when it started peeing in the house. 

Some of them are very good to their animals. But none would consider raw that I know of - except my cousin with the bloodhound, I think they are feeding him rib bones for his teeth and looking at the raw thing. His wife really liked the photo of my dogs eating the hogshead and said she wanted one for her dog. I can only hope.

On and on and on. And they all pretty much think I am crazy. 

I feel like Caty - why do people who don't really care that much about animals even get them? Seems like life would be easier without a dog chained outside to a tree.


----------



## Puddlypoo (Jan 29, 2012)

Some people just need a good :whip: Poor puppy :-( I was riding a long a trail one day with Puddles & had to veer off for a short section due to a loose animal on part of the trail. So I walked along the only place I could which is a busy 'road' but I was very careful and was only walking on it for a short distance until I could get back onto the next part of the trail. Well, I past this one house and literally, about 6 dogs came running out at us. This house had a fence in the front but it was wide open so the dogs came right out to us. Well, I stopped in my tracks hoping someone would come out because I didn't know what these dogs were going to do. A lady came out and got mad at ME because I was walking a long a 'highway' as she called it (its not a highway by any means, just busy road) and said I was going to get her dogs killed. Seriously?? I told her she was the one who was going to get her dogs killed because she kept the fence open when she lives on a busy street. Some people just don't have a lot of sense.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm in the boonies, you can hole up here for a while too. Plus we got extra crates so any canine you kidnap along the way will be welcome, annnnnnd my vet will be financially kind as well if there is any medical attention needed. Some people....grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> Another cousin put her cat to sleep when it started peeing in the house.


God forbid these people ever have a human child who isn't potty trained by 3 months old.. sheesh... that's just... ugh...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> God forbid these people ever have a human child who isn't potty trained by 3 months old.. sheesh... that's just... ugh...


yes - and the worst part is the cat was young - there was alot of emotional crap going on with all the people in the house and the cat was reflecting that. 

I think about recently when Snorkels started pretty much peeing on everything during our move. Had I been my relative, I would have taken her down and put her to sleep and gotten a new model by now. hard to imagine.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Wait... Is it a good idea to take a little piglet away from its mommy when it's less than one week old!??! Seems wrong somehow. But I don't know nothin' 'bout piggies. 

I just don't understand some people....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Wait... Is it a good idea to take a little piglet away from its mommy when it's less than one week old!??! Seems wrong somehow. But I don't know nothin' 'bout piggies.
> 
> I just don't understand some people....


That poor baby pig. I don't foresee a bright future for it. Shameful.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Wait... Is it a good idea to take a little piglet away from its mommy when it's less than one week old!??! Seems wrong somehow. But I don't know nothin' 'bout piggies.
> 
> I just don't understand some people....


I asked this very question but she said of course it's fine and it's so the piglet will bond with her. For all the good that'll do.... 
I could go on and on about some of the things his family members have done but my fingers would fall off from exhaustion...


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Donna Little said:


> I asked this very question but she said of course it's fine and it's so the piglet will bond with her. For all the good that'll do.... I could go on and on about some of the things his family members have done but my fingers would fall off from exhaustion...


Well, clearly, SHE would know best. 

:sad::tsk:


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

This whole story is terrible. . . from beginning to end. How can someone be mad at the dog for chasing a bus . . . Really? Why don't you put the blame where it belongs?

As for the pig . . . I was recently talking to a girl in my vert zoo class about these. She was telling me that they do a bunch of weird things to them to get them to not grow. So, I looked it up just now and found this website of a rescue.

Teacup Pigs? True or False?



> "Teacup" Pig? A "Micro Mini" Pig? A "Dandie" Pig? A "Miniature" Potbelly Pig? A "mini" or "pocket" pig? Are they all the same? Are they the same pig?
> YES, THEY ARE!
> Did you know that a pig as young as 3 or 4 months can breed, they can have up to 12 piglets per litter every 4 months? So you've seen the parents? How old are they really?! Did you know that pigs can grow until they are 5 or 6 years old? Have you seen a picture of a live 5 year old "teacup" pig?! Why not? Because they usually die of health problems from being starved to stay small!
> Do breeders sell sick, wormy piglets as "teacup" pigs? Yes!


This little piggie may not always be 'teacup' size - USATODAY.com


> Many customers think they're buying something that will grow no larger than a smallish or medium-sized dog. But it takes four to five years for pigs to reach full growth, she says, and pig sanctuaries – overflowing with at least 300,000 discarded potbellied pigs (most turned in because they grew to 150 pounds or more) – are already hearing from recent buyers shocked that the growth rate of their new pets far exceeds what they'd expected.


I think people should have to pass an intelligence test to buy an animal . ..


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Our friends in Indiana have a potbellied pig. I have to give them credit - they will keep him forever. But he's huge - I bet he's close to 200 pounds. He has a bed that takes up half their living room. 

And he's maybe three years old - if he's still growing, they will need to buy a bigger house.


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

Ummmm . . . was the bus full of school children? 

I can't believe she didn't realize you were being sarcastic. Unfortunately, our world seems to be filled with far too many of these people, and there is no test you have to pass to be able to have a pet, or even a child. 

OK, biting my tongue to keep it polite so that's all I'm saying. :biggrin:



Good thing you got the best one out of the whole dang family hey Donnalittle?!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I Feel your pain 100%! In fact, I made a very similar thread not long ago about how my sister lets her fertile female run loose so that the neighbors dog can PURPOSELY breed her. Then she can sell the puppies and put the money towards having her dogs 2 extra teeth pulled. 

Talk about making your dog work for her keep! Stupid girl.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> So nice to know I have people that have my back. And you have no idea how much of a little dog thief I can be when I have to be.....:madgrin:


Given that you have 10 dogs...we might have an inkling :wink:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I want a potbellied pig... Actually... I would love one of the big ones! Hahaha. I do want a pig though...

I have cousins who are the same way:

-Jules: The mare I "bought" from them. She was my big, 17 hand, red chestnut thoroughbred mare. She was 300 lbs underweight. She had the habit of nervously pacing from years of never knowing if the mexican workers were going to feed her or not. They were afraid of the horses so they didn't always feed them. Her pacing subsided somewhat after she was with me for a while but it never completely went away. She was a stellar jumper. I rode her in 3 day events. She is now deceased due to an issue our vet could never figure out yet was unrelated to her years of neglect.

-Ushuaia: My cousin's 17.3 hand warmblood gelding who was schooled in high level dressage and cost them a fortune. He is a gorgeous light chestnut (well, was gorgeous) with lots of chrome. He has been a pasture horse since 2007 at least when she lost interest in horses and gained an interest in boys when she was in high school. She is now married and has a baby so there is zero time for him, especially since he lives with my aunt. She goes out and rides him from time to time but he has ZERO muscle tone left and looks like an old nag. I offered to ride him and get him back into shape and my aunt, who has treated me like a child for as long as I can remember since I am so much smaller than my Amazon Woman cousins didn't think it was a good idea since, "He needs someone with horse experience". I OWNED their hotheaded mare and Ushuaia is the calmest, sweetest gentleman you ever did meet. He is still living with them with no end in sight.

-Black Magic: My Pony of the Americas that my grandfather took away from me and gave to my cousins when he got tired of having a horse (I was little). They didn't store his feed properly and a diseased animal got into it and he got sick with it and nearly drowned before my uncle found him collapsed on the ground with his head in his water bucket. ...My uncle shot him and buried him across the street. There is now a house built on top of him...

-Sandy: Yellow lab who was out down due to severe hip displaysia because they let her get obese.

-Rosie: Their first JRT who died in the midst of a seizure after her litter of puppies sucked the life out of her. She had WAY too many litters.

-Rocky: Their first JRT male who was the father of all of Rosie's litters and the father of a few of his own daughters' litters. At one point, Ushuaia kicked Rocky in the head after Rocky and a few of the neighbor's dogs got together and chased Ushuaia. Rocky never got vet care for it. He was eventually killed by Diesel, their male mastiff.

-Dolly: Their pygmy goat who lived with the dogs and adopted Sandy as her mother. She was let out every day with the dogs, ate with the dogs, slept with the dogs and behaved like a dog. She was eventually eaten by coyotes or a mountain lion. 

-Oddball: White JRT. Daughter of Rocky and Rosie. All of Oddball's litters were sired by Rocky. She was hit by a car since their property is not fenced in.

-Butch: JRT. Son of Tootsie and Rocky. Sired some of Tootsie's litters. He is deceased and I actually have no idea what happened to him.

-Tootsie: Their ancient female JRT. Daughter of Rocky & Rosie and Oddball's sister. Most of her litters were sired by Rocky and some by Butch.

-Tinkerbell: Fawn female english mastiff who was bought for breeding (which thankfully never happened, although the circumstances meant her death). She died in the grass next to the main driveway over several days during which her family drove by her without stopping. They knew she was sick. 

-Diesel: Their onyx brindle male mastiff. He was allowed to roam free with the JRTs and Rocky had developed a bad habit of nipping at Diesel's lips. He eventually killed Rocky. What I think happened is that Rocky ignored all of the warnings from Diesel that I saw happen time and time again and Diesel had enough. I personally doubt he was trying to kill him but the size difference was huge. I will never be able to say for sure but that is my guess. So they locked him away in a wrought iron pen behind the house and the only human interaction he got was when he was fed through the bars. The kennel was never cleaned and the blankets he slept on were filthy. The smell of him made you gag but you couldn't walk away from him because you could see he was so desperate for attention. He was a sweetheart. The last time I saw him he had a huge chunk taken out of his foot that was getting infected. The bone was exposed. I told my cousins and my aunt and uncle but I still anded up being the one to go find some kind of disinfectant gel to put on his foot. The big bear was so relaxed and patient through the whole painful process. I am happy to report that he is now living with their pastor (a tiny, mousy guy who looks like he should own a miniature schnauzer) and his family which consists of his wife and a few young children. Their most recent Christmas card was a photograph of the whole family with Diesel right in the middle happily looking at the camera with "his" kids sprawled out on top of him.

-Billy: Their patchy pit bull. They think his hair loss is no big deal and they have done nothing about it. Sweet, friendly guy but he is itchy and hairless. 

-Pixie: Black toy poodle who was loved and well cared for as well as very well trained and an indoor dog... who last year was forgotten about one night and left outside and was eaten by a lion. The whole family heard the attack.

-Taffy: The only indoor dog (although they may have since replaced Pixie). She is a white toy poodle who surprisingly, went to Mammoth with them last Christmas. Not trained at all, however.

-Many, many cats and kittens: Eaten by coyotes and hit by cars

The jacks were left to breed amongst themselves and the dogs were never supervised. So much of this could have been prevented. I could EASILY have stopped most, if not all of these horrible things from happening, all by myself. The fact that an entire family can't collectively take care of these animals disgusts me. Needless to say, I don't talk tot hem very often and, when I do, I have a hard time keeping a straight face and not accusing them of all of the things they have done. I was always forbidden from doing anything about it when I lived under my mother's roof (my aunt is her sister) and for all I know, they have completely turned things around out there. The next time I go to their house, though, you can bet I will have a camera to take pictures if I need to. My mother threatened to kick me out for years but she doesn't have that hold over me anymore. This is the first time I have actually listed out all of the animals and their fates and it makes me sick but I feel better now that I have shared what I know. They are my family and I love them but I just can't help but see Tinkerbell dying by the driveway and I can't help remembering how overjoyed Diesel was that I was someone who was willing to pay attention to him. Everything I have listed here comes rushing back to me whenever I am around them. Diesel and Jules were the two I was closest to. They are also the only ones who managed to get happy endings.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> Given that you have 10 dogs...we might have an inkling :wink:


Ha Ha!! I promise none of mine are stolen! I did however used to have a English Setter that I took from my mom's neighbor. He was around 35-37 lbs when I "rescued" him, htw +, and living in a 10x10 pen that he'd NEVER been out of in 7 yrs. He ended up at 55 lbs, a great weight so was 20 lbs underweight when I got him. Didn't feel bad about taking him at all. 
I also have neighbors that I've taken 5 dogs from. The first was their "outside Yorkie" that had it's collar grown into it's neck. The next two were their "outside Bichons" that you couldn't tell end from end because they were so matted. Took several hours to shave them down and find the dogs underneath. They were skeletal because they were competing for food with the Pitbull. And the other 2 were their little 10 lb "outside Pekingese" mixes that I returned to them time and time again while running down the busy road we live on. After about the 10th time, they went into the witness protection program too. They've lived next to me for 10 yrs and have had over 30 dogs and currently have none. That should tell you how good they are to their pets....


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I want a potbellied pig... Actually... I would love one of the big ones! Hahaha. I do want a pig though...
> 
> I have cousins who are the same way:
> 
> ...


Sounds very much like my other sister-in-law... Why do they keep getting pets?!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

You know I just don't think I can even comment< I'm too sickend. I hate people..................................


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Donna Little said:


> Ha Ha!! I promise none of mine are stolen! I did however used to have a English Setter that I took from my mom's neighbor. He was around 35-37 lbs when I "rescued" him, htw +, and living in a 10x10 pen that he'd NEVER been out of in 7 yrs. He ended up at 55 lbs, a great weight so was 20 lbs underweight when I got him. Didn't feel bad about taking him at all.
> I also have neighbors that I've taken 5 dogs from. The first was their "outside Yorkie" that had it's collar grown into it's neck. The next two were their "outside Bichons" that you couldn't tell end from end because they were so matted. Took several hours to shave them down and find the dogs underneath. They were skeletal because they were competing for food with the Pitbull. And the other 2 were their little 10 lb "outside Pekingese" mixes that I returned to them time and time again while running down the busy road we live on. After about the 10th time, they went into the witness protection program too. They've lived next to me for 10 yrs and have had over 30 dogs and currently have none. That should tell you how good they are to their pets....


"Outside Bichons" and "Outside Pekingese" sound like oxymorons to me...

I'm glad there are people like you out there to save animals from such rotten situations.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Sounds very much like my other sister-in-law... Why do they keep getting pets?!


Honestly, I have no idea. They don't even like the animals they have outside of Taffy. That's the first time I have ever seen it listed somewhere. I cried as I wrote it, remembering all of those animals. They were all so sweet. Especially the mastiffs. I don't know if it is for the novelty of having an animal but it is disgusting. The last time I was out there (summer of 2010) for my cousin's wedding they had Ushuaia, Pixie, Taffy, Tootsie, Diesel, and Billy. Diesel has been rehomed. Had their pastor not taken him, he would have come up to Washington with me and Nick when we got married. We wouldn't have Buck but I love Diesel. As far as I know they now have Ushuaia, Taffy, Tootsie, and Billy although I think they replaced Pixie with another toy poodle. The poodles are treated like children. They get baths and are groomed regularly and Taffy went on vacation to Mammoth with them last winter. They just forgot about Pixie ONCE... When you live where they do it can be fatal to the dog if it is forgotten about. It's the outdoor animals that suffer. They are left to fend for themselves outside of food and water. 

On another note, Donna, I think I may be turning into you. A couple of months ago, my grandfather lost his second doberman, Xena, to cancer. Last week he bought a new pup, Duchess. They went back to look at one of her sisters and I think they ended up with her too. I am making plans with them to take the girls in should something happen to my grandparents. I don't wan to think about something happening to them but they are in their late 70's and although they are both very healthy, these dogs could outlive them. It sounds premature but I want these girls to have somewhere to go should they need a home. Both will be spayed so they will fit in here nicely! Here's to hoping they get to live out their lives in their current home but I feel good knowing that they have a plan B.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! I just read the OP post and am so saddened by this! The poor pup gets killed by chasing a bus and the sister is ok with it! Because a piggy's going to sleep in its place/doghouse! OMG! Those people AIN' T right! 
First off I want to say how sad and sorry I am for the puppy loss! Then getting a pig what the heck, giving up mini horses on craigslist what???????? 
Now I am saying a little prayer in my head! Please do not get any more animals and if they have to MY GOD get it right, train them right! Dogs learn from us, obviously someone didn't teahc that poor pup! Awwwwwwwwwwwwww! I am so sad right now! 

PS,~~~~~~~~ If you need Help with them, to never getting anymore animals , Ummm or anything (wink wink) I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

People just suck, end of story. Reasons I would rather hang with my dogs and my cat...


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

My hubby's other sister and husband have 2 kids. They're teenagers now and are really sweet but have grown up with the "animals are disposable" mentality so will probably not be much better than their parents as adults.
The first dog they got was a Beagle. Super sweet dog, always running loose, not spayed, pregnant a couple of times by who knows what dog.... Anyhow, I went to their house one day and noticed the dog was nowhere to be seen and Renea told me she'd disappeared a few months earlier. I asked if they put out signs, went to animal control, vets offices, you know, things a normal person would've done. No. Didn't look for her at all. I told her if she had let me know the dog was missing I would've been on the lookout for her since she KNOWS I do rescue out of that pound all the time. 
During the time they had that Beagle they also got 2 Goldens to breed. They added a tiny pen off of their fenced in yard, you know, so the dogs wouldn't bother them while they were outside, and stuck them in it with no shade other than the igloo dog house. We live in Georgia. It's hot. The first time I saw the dog's set up was months into them being there. These poor dogs had dug a trench about 2 feet deep around the entire doghouse to try to get out of the heat. I told them right then to either move the dogs to a shady area or get a tarp to put over the pen by the next day or I was gonna call animal control on them. My bro-in-law laughed. I assured him I wasn't joking and that I'd be back to see what they'd done. There was a tarp the next day.
Well, the Goldens lived out there for 4 yrs and never produced one litter of puppies (thank God) so they gave them away at a yard sale. You know, if they aren't gonna produce they just aren't worth keeping. 
There's never been a time they didn't have cats, cats and more cats, Breeding constantly but overpopulation was never a problem because they'd die of disease, or get killed by stray dogs, or even on one memorable occasion the bro-in-law managed to run over 2 of them at the same time in the driveway. And to top that off he never even got out of the car to see if they were still alive, he just called his wife to let her know. Where she then left them out there because she couldn't bring herself to look....
Then they got another Beagle puppy. My hubs went down there and saw it the day after they brought it home. He said to his sister, "Too bad it won't live long." She was offended. It drown in their pond the next week because they forgot about it and left it alone loose in the front yard. It was 9 weeks old. 
So they went back to the same wonderful byb and got 2 Beagle pups a couple of days later. They were around until they were about a year old and then both disappeared. She did call me this time to let me know to look out for them in the pound. Because you know it's my place, not their's to find their dogs... Well, the next day there they were in AC so I called them to let them know they could come and get them. When they called and found out there was a fine to be paid, they said we don't want them back. Both died in the gas chamber a week later. I had no room for them and could find NO ONE that had room or was willing to take them. When I told them what happened to their dogs his sister said, "Well, it's probably for the best." I don't even want to know her reasoning on that one. 
So what I'm trying to say is :yell::frusty::mad2:....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow. That is the saddest, most appalling thing I have heard in a long time. I am sorry they are your relatives. You must want to take them out back and drown them in the pond.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> Wow. That is the saddest, most appalling thing I have heard in a long time. I am sorry they are your relatives. You must want to take them out back and drown them in the pond.


 On a regular basis.....


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

OMG, How do you stand it?! I HATE these people!!!!! 

My god, I feel guilty if I let Daisy whine for too long at the couch where she constantly pushes her freaking ball underneath and can't get it!!


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

Sigh, I swear the human race is circling the toilet...

Anyone ever seen the movie "Idoicracy"?

But I can feel your pain, we have a hoarder in the family, like 30 cats packed into one room 15 plus dogs that live in crates stacked on top of each other, don't even get me started on the lack of vet care. At least at this point after trying our dardest to get animal control to get out and do something for god knows how long she has moved somewhere and refuses to tell anyone where. Used to mooch of most of the family but now she hides from us. Sad I couldn't get the animals out but at least I don't have to face it head on everyday now. *sigh*


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Wow, Donna... Your relatives are just as bad as mine. I'm just glad that at least the rest of my family loves their animals. My mom has a boxer and a chi/dachshund mix that Nick and I found last Christmas the night she kicked us out because I told her I was moving to Washington, and, while I can guarantee they won't get regular, scheduled vet checks every year, I at least know that they will be fed every day, live indoors, and will be spayed. Charlie, the boxer girl, will be spayed in a few months once she hits 18 months and since we don't know how old Truffles is (she was full grown when we found her), she will be accompanying Charlie on the spaycation. My grandfather, while his dogs never see the vet and are outdoor dogs, at least trains them and dotes on them. He always has Kirkland biscuits on hand and they all live on the same schedule. His dog schedule has never changed and once the new pups are trained, they will likely have the same schedule. They have ten acres to roam (completely fenced in), multiple covered areas throughout the property, a steady supply of fresh water, and a dog run for night time that is completely cleaned of poo and hosed down every single day.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Wow, Donna... Your relatives are just as bad as mine. I'm just glad that at least the rest of my family loves their animals. My mom has a boxer and a chi/dachshund mix that Nick and I found last Christmas the night she kicked us out because I told her I was moving to Washington, and, while I can guarantee they won't get regular, scheduled vet checks every year, I at least know that they will be fed every day, live indoors, and will be spayed. Charlie, the boxer girl, will be spayed in a few months once she hits 18 months and since we don't know how old Truffles is (she was full grown when we found her), she will be accompanying Charlie on the spaycation. My grandfather, while his dogs never see the vet and are outdoor dogs, at least trains them and dotes on them. He always has Kirkland biscuits on hand and they all live on the same schedule. His dog schedule has never changed and once the new pups are trained, they will likely have the same schedule. They have ten acres to roam (completely fenced in), multiple covered areas throughout the property, a steady supply of fresh water, and a dog run for night time that is completely cleaned of poo and hosed down every single day.


Now that doesn't sound like a bad life. I know depending on the area you live in being outside all the time wouldn't be so bad. Hell, I could just about live outside most of the time.... 
And I would kill for 10 fenced acres!! My Min Pins and Dachshunds would be safe and in heaven all at the same time! My Chi Chis probably wouldn't care. They firmly believe inside on mama's bed is the best place to be...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Now that doesn't sound like a bad life. I know depending on the area you live in being outside all the time wouldn't be so bad. Hell, I could just about live outside most of the time....
> And I would kill for 10 fenced acres!! My Min Pins and Dachshunds would be safe and in heaven all at the same time! My Chi Chis probably wouldn't care. They firmly believe inside on mama's bed is the best place to be...


It really isn't so bad. They don't get the GREATEST care but they certainly have it easy. The only downside is that my family feeds Pedigree and none of them are as dog crazy as we are so they don't get much one on one time. My grandfather at least feeds Kirkland brand so it could be worse. And they are all in Southern California so it never gets too bad. Summers are the worst but my mom's dogs are inside (or if they are outside they do at least have the garage which stays cool in the summer) and my grandfather's dogs disappear into the well groomed mini forest where the trees are thick and the sun can't get through.

My mom has a special place in her heart for Truffles though because she poops in my stepdad's office but is otherwise completely housebroken. She NEVER has accidents anywhere else in the house. If his office door is closed, she will happily ask to be let out but if his door is open...


----------

